# Free Download: Wild Edible Plants Guide



## Bocephus (Jun 13, 2014)

Free Download: Wild Edible Plants Guide

Free Download: Guide to Wild Edible Plants

More along the same idea..
http://fallingfruit.org/


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2014)

i thought i might add a warning to those who are new to foraging for edible plants...many plants have look a-likes that are poisonous...i recently bought a wild mushroom book and many mushrooms have poisonous twins...just be careful is all i'm saying.


----------

